# Anyone seen the VXR 500 Monaro 18's available?????????



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Wondering if you have seen the VXR 500 wheels available anywhere for our GTO's? I think these wheels are pretty sick and would love to get my hands on them. Let me know if you've seen them available anywhere...

Cheers,

BeelowSS

http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos/2/39d483bc-93b6-4835-9905-986b000be7d2.htm


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

they don't look any different than the stock 18's that came on my car. :confused


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

my bad didn't watch the whole video


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

this might point you in the right direction if you really want them
http://www.partsgateway.co.uk/sitemap/vauxhall-monaro-rims.html


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe I didn't get a good enough look at them, but they look a bit like the Stern ST-1s that I have on order for my car. Great video too! I loved it when he shifted into first, and looked like he was going fall out of his seat.

"Since this car does 75 in first gear, the other gears are really only there to decide how angry you want to make the police" :rofl:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

"Since this car does 75 in first gear, the other gears are really only there to decide how angry you want to make the police" :rofl:[/QUOTE]


:agree Good line...


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Here you go. You will have to contact them to get price. I bought a Rip shifter from these guys.
Here's the link:http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge.php?image=img/products/wheels/holden/200505/VZ-r8-pic1-h.jpg?imagealt=


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know which I like better, but I guess it had better be the ones I just bought...


http://www.1010tires.com/wheel.asp?...&wheelmodel=ST-1+Face+III+Beast+-+Hyper+Black


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

great links guys thanx


----------



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks a lot Charlie....great find. it will be interesting to see what they are asking for these...i am expecting the worst. :willy: 

those stern wheels are f'n sweet too...thanks for making the decision making process more difficult! too many choices for these things...

have a good one,

BeelowSS


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Forget JHP for Holden factory parts. They just buy them from dealers and mark them up.

Talk to Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney. [email protected]. 

To give you an example, JHP wanted close to $300US for Commodore VX SS tails. Got them for $185 from Sean.


----------



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks man, i'll do that too....i am very anxious to see what they want $$$ for a wheel.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

*VZ's*

http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...heels/holden/200501/vz monaro-h.jpg?imagealt=
Does anyone have the VZ's


----------

